# Aumentar la potencia de un amplificador?



## peeeedro (Jul 29, 2009)

estoy armando un amplificador de sonido de 50W 6omhs, pero qeria saber si una vez terminado puedo aumentarle la potencia agregando otra cosa o cambiandole algo, para llevarlo a eso de 200W o mas. si pueden pasenme algun circuito para armar y agregarselo, pero el listado de componentes y el dibujo del circuito impreso escala 1:1, ya que no se muy bien si me dan el diseño.

PD: NO QUIERO CAMBIARLO, SOLO QIERO AUMENTARLE POTENCIA. 

aa, en caso qe no me funcione al terminarlo, cuales son los errores mas frecuentes o causas al armar un amplificador?


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 29, 2009)

Para aumentar la potencia a un amplificador que te saca 50W por otra superior, lo primero es que estudies que tienes que variar todos los parametros, corriente tensión, componentes, así que si lo haces para 50W a lo sumo le podras sacar 60W pero no los 200W que quieres tu ¡Hay que hacerlo de nuevo!
Antonio.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Me compré un Fiat 600 y quiero que ande a 250km/h. ¿Qué le tengo que poner?

Un motor nuevo, otra caja de cambios, un chasis distinto, refuerzos por todos lados, otras cubiertas y llantas, una jaula antivuelcos, suspensión especial... Y sigue la lista.

Sin intentar comparar a tu amplificador con un fitito, más o menos la pregunta que hacés es equivalente.

Es posible que el fitito legue a 250km/h, pero deja casi de ser un fitito salvo por la carrocería.
Es posible que tu amplificador de 200W, pero deja de ser tu amplificador salvo por la carcasa.

Saludos

PS: Las "u" después de las "q" quedan muy bien y se están usando mucho esta temporada 
Y moví el tema a Audio: Discusión General.


----------



## snake-skin (Dic 1, 2011)

¿Se puede aumentar la potencia de mi amplificador?

Hola que tal a todos espero que me puedan ayudar esta vez, tengo un amplificador de audio para mi auto, compre el amplificador es un targa cuadrafonico de 400watts estaba descompuesto lo acabo de reparar y ya funciona bien, entraba en la duda de si le puedo aumentar la potencia del amplificador trae lo que son amplificadores de 50 watts cada uno que son KB778 y KD998.

Ajunto la imagen del amplificador y sus hoja de datos de  los amplificadores k trae hojala me puedan ayudar y si hay que hacerle una modificacion me puedan decir salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

Otro más , te buscaste una novia de un metro cuarenta y ahora querés que mida un metro ochenta . . . cambiá de novia 

Solo fijate si permite ponerlo en puente.


Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 1, 2011)

Esos KD y KB son transistores de potencia. Debes cambiar estos por unos de mayor potencia pero igual polaridad y ver si es posible que el amplificador pueda tomar más corriente del automovil.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

snake-skin dijo:
			
		

> ¿Se puede aumentar la potencia de mi amplificador?
> 
> Hola que tal a todos espero que me puedan ayudar esta vez, tengo un amplificador de audio para mi auto, compre el amplificador es un targa cuadrafonico de 400watts estaba descompuesto lo acabo de reparar y ya funciona bien, entraba en la duda de si le puedo aumentar la potencia del amplificador trae lo que son amplificadores de 50 watts cada uno que son KB778 y KD998.
> 
> Ajunto la imagen del amplificador y sus hoja de datos de  los amplificadores k trae hojala me puedan ayudar y si hay que hacerle una modificacion me puedan decir salu2.


Esos diseños estan echos para esa potencia.
Ni la gente que sabe del tema se pone en eso meno alguien que no tiene ni la más pálida idea porque llamas amplificadores a los transistores empecemos por alli, no entendes la hoja de datos.

Para hacer un amplificador hay que saber los principios de funcionamiento de este y dominarlos eso requiere conocimientos abundantes y basta experiencia.

Como te Dijo Due cambia de amplificador.



Por otro lado decis que se trata de transisostores KD y los que vos subis la hoja de datos son KTD y no tienen nada que ver uno con otros


----------



## yeffer46 (Jul 27, 2014)

cordial saludo gente del foro tengo una gran duda tengo un ampli pero deseo saber si se puede aumentar la potencia de este esta ampli es de poca potencia ulitiza transistores 2STA1943 PNP y 2STC5200 NPN medi el transformador y me arrojo un voltaje de 60 voltios ac supongo sera 
30 ± 30 la verda deseo aumentar la potencia y saber hasta donde se puede   ayuda necesito un poco mas de potencia de antemanos muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2014)

Con la pobre administración térmica y de diseño del amplificador, lo que aumentaría sería el riesgo de incendio.

Con modificar solo la etapa amplificadora no lograrás nada. Necesitas también modificar la potencia de la fuente de alimentación, que es donde sacarás mayor potencia al fin y al cabo. Si deseas 500W (por decir un número) en Clase AB la fuente la estarás dimensionando a aproximadamente 750W.

Lectura recomendada: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## yeffer46 (Jul 27, 2014)

tonces no cres que sea viable el aumento de la potencia ps igual que tu pienso que  se necesita un trafo de mas potencia y amperaje para asi alimentar la etapa de potencia ps se me genero la duda por uno de los amplificadores de construya su video rockola hay un ampli muy buneo de 300 vatios no me deja pegar el lin me llam mucho la atension y esta dentro del rango del trafo que maneja el ampli que tengo nose que me aconsejan gracias


----------



## crimson (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola yeffer46, ese amplificador chino apenas si aguanta la potencia para la que fue diseñado, dejalo como está y disfrutalo mientras dure. Mientras tanto, andá juntando para comprar un buen transformador, disipadores generosos y buenos transistores de salida para armar alguno de los buenos amplificadores que hay en el Foro.
Saludos C


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

yeffer46 dijo:
			
		

> cordial saludo gente del foro tengo una gran duda tengo un ampli pero deseo saber si se puede aumentar la potencia de este esta ampli es de poca potencia ulitiza transistores 2STA1943 PNP y 2STC5200 NPN medi el transformador y me arrojo un voltaje de 60 voltios ac supongo sera
> 30 ± 30 la verda deseo aumentar la potencia y saber hasta donde se puede  ayuda necesito un poco mas de potencia de antemanos muchas gracias


 

@yeffer46 Vamos a ver como es la situación, primero la consola amplificada tiene un amplificador Monofónico que estaría en los 100W y para que se vea estéreo ponen el conector Jack en paralelo 

Tienes un Trafo toroidal con tap central según tus mediciones de 30V 0 30V, en el mismo trafo trae las especificaciones, también necesitas saber cuanta corriente entrega que a lo máximo estaría en 4Amperios, la fuente DC estaría comprendida entre unos ±40V a ±42V DC.

Bueno tu duda es como haces para obtener mas potencia, la única forma y las mas viable, es usar el Trafo y si su fuente esta en el rango que te menciono, el amplificador ya tendrías que cambiarlo, con lo demás que te queda... puedes montar un amplificador estéreo máximo de 200W con 4 transistores complementarios y para ese tipo de consolas chinas tener 200W es buena potencia, el Trafo y corriente de este mismo no te da mas para potencias superiores a los 200W.

Si deseas construir un amplificador con mas potencia necesitaras un trafo de mas corriente y voltaje.

Por ejemplo si deseas tener un amplificador de 300W cuasicomplementario necesitas un Trafo mínimo de 46V 0 46V Ac con 6 amperios, para que la fuente DC este comprendida en los ±65V DC, si deseas un amplificador estéreo complementario de 400W, necesitas un trafo minimo de 53V 0 53V a 8 Amperios, para que la fuente ronde en los ±74V DC, igualmente necesitas ir aumentando los transistores de potencia de acuerdo a la fuente suministrada con su respectivo amperaje.

Lo que te dice @crimson es cierto pero con un pequeño Make-Up puedes tener una consola china con mejor presentación es decir un poquito mas de potencia a la original si tu Trafo no es tan regular.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:
			
		

> Tienes un Trafo toroidal con tap central según tus mediciones de 30V 0 30V, en el mismo trafo trae las especificaciones, también necesitas saber cuanta corriente entrega que a lo máximo estaría en 4Amperios, la fuente DC estaría comprendida entre unos ±40V a ±42V DC.
> 
> Bueno tu duda es como haces para obtener mas potencia, la única forma y las mas viable, es usar el Trafo y si su fuente esta en el rango que te menciono, el amplificador ya tendrías que cambiarlo, con lo demás que te queda... puedes montar un amplificador estéreo máximo de 200W con 4 transistores complementarios y para ese tipo de consolas chinas tener 200W es buena potencia, el Trafo y corriente de este mismo no te da mas para potencias superiores a los 200W.



Si a ese transformador (El toroidal chino al dope) le exige mas de lo que esa "pobre cosa amplificadora" le empuja, se incendia todo.

No le puede sacar mas potencia al sistema so riesgo de provocar un incendio. 

Ya lo dijo Crimson: A ahorrar que el Cobre cada día sube mas.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Si a ese transformador (El toroidal chino al dope) le exige mas de lo que esa "pobre cosa amplificadora" le empuja, se incendia todo.
> 
> No le puede sacar mas potencia al sistema so riesgo de provocar un incendio.
> 
> ...


 


@Tacatomon El amplificador no da eso esta mas que claroooooo, por ello hay que poner un amplifiacador que con el voltaje del Trafo, puede que le de algo mas sea con una Zener o algún otro amplificador TDA, pero el Trafo da para un poco mas y a estéreo eso si se puede, claro teniendo en cuenta que si la corriente es de solo 2 Amperios perdió el año, pero si alcanza sus 4A puede que se logre, pero de sacar potencias soñadas grandes eso si ni en sueños

No he dicho que hay que meterle mas voltaje con el mismo amplificador, eso si seria causar un incendio, así que lee un poco mas el comentario que realice


----------



## crimson (Jul 27, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:
			
		

> ... pero el Trafo da para un poco mas ...



Yetrox, lamento desilusionarte, pero tengo unos cuantos de esos toroidales chinazos arrumbados en un rincón, encima, nadie los rebobina por acá, por suerte (alguna buena hay) esos combos tienen suficiente espacio para poner un transformador de los comunes. Si llega a venir una de esas potencias finitas, de una o dos unidades de rack estoy en el horno...

Saludos C


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 27, 2014)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Yetrox, lamento desilusionarte, pero tengo unos cuantos de esos toroidales chinazos arrumbados en un rincón, encima, nadie los rebobina por acá, por suerte (alguna buena hay) esos combos tienen suficiente espacio para poner un transformador de los comunes. Si llega a venir una de esas potencias finitas, de una o dos unidades de rack estoy en el horno...
> 
> Saludos C


 
@crimson Gracias por tu comentario, bueno a mi no me desilusionas mucho, mas bien a @yeffer46 pero el quiere saber si es viable o no, y la respuesta es NO es viable gracias a tu aclaración @crimson , bueno yo no tengo mucho conocimiento en el tema, pero en este foro si que se aprende mucho.


Tenia una consola similar claro no tan china y le saque casi 150W algo no tan significante pero todo es valido con el mismo Trafo, pero si si en ello tienes mucha razón la gran mayoría tienen un Trafo muy regular, pero eso si lo tengo presente hay Trafos chinos algo aceptables y Trafos muy achinados, la mejor opción y lo mas viable es montarle un buen trafo y su amplificador, que para que el mixer da una respuesta estable, bueno eso si ya es una decisión de la persona, cuando se carece de conocimiento y experiencia, se desea una respuesta mas o menos técnica y concreta del porque no se puede, creo que eso era lo que desea leer @yeffer46 .


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2014)

Buenas tardes yeffer46.

Tienes que leer muy atentamente los consejos de los compañeros del Foro, seguramente te aclararan muchos conceptos.

Tengo que aclararte algo  

Muchas veces , por el Foro, se pregunta...

¿Cómo puedo aumentar la potencia de un Transmisor?

¿Cómo puedo aumentar la Potencia de Amplificador de Audio?

La cuestión es siempre la misma...

¿Cuánto queremos aumentar la potencia?

Hay que tener en cuenta que para "notar" una mejora en el aumento de potencia no vale aumentar un poquito esa potencia.

Si tenemos un Amplificador de, p.e. 50Vatios y lo aumentamos a 100Vatios (o lo que es lo 

mismo aumentamos +3dB), auditivamente no notaremos el doble de la cantidad de audio.

Para que nuestra sensación Auditiva sea el doble, tendremos que poner un Amplificador de 200Vatios (+6dB) 

Como verás la cosa no es tan sencilla, un Amplificador diseñado para dar una potencia de 50Vatios difícilmente lo podremos modificar para que de 200Vatios, seguramente será más barato y más fácil partir de cero y diseñarlo para la nueva potencia 

Sal U2


----------



## yeffer46 (Jul 27, 2014)

bueno muchas gracias a todos les estoy altamente agradecido ahora quiero que me ayuden tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica tenia la duda por eso la eleve ante ustedes la gente de este maravilloso foro con gran experiencia ahora les pido su ayuda con mi proyecto tambien eleve mi otro proyecto en el foro para que me ayuden actualmente con este “*ampli 2 etapas de 250*“ lo pongo con el nombre del artivulo ya que no me deja pegar el link  actualmente estoy aprendiendo a usar pcb wizard para hacer mis propios circuitos ya que las baquelitas son de 20 x 20 y donde recido es muy duro conseguir implementos de electronica son escasos y los que se consiguen son muy caros pero ya tengo todos los recursos para un ampli de 500 stereo de la pagina construya su video rockola pero nose que es mejor las 2 etapas monofonicas o una sola stereo pero solo tengo un solo trafo asi como aqui ustedes son de mucha ayuda miguelus,crimson, Yetrox,  espero me ayuden con el otro gracias y voy a disfrutar de la poca potencia de este ampli hasta hacer la consola gracias muchas gracias


----------



## fabybu (Jul 27, 2014)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Si tenemos un Amplificador de, p.e. 50Vatios y lo aumentamos a 100Vatios (o lo que es lo
> 
> mismo aumentamos +3dB), auditivamente no notaremos el doble de la cantidad de audio.
> 
> ...



Estimado miguelus,
Si llevamos la alimentación de 50V a 100V, la potencia en un clase AB se cuadruplica. Así, la sensación auditiva aumenta 6dB.
Por ejemplo, si tenemos un amplificador alimentado con 50V, entregando 100W sobre un parlante de 89dB/w/m, la presión sonora en dB sería de 109dB. Si aumentamos la tensión de alimentación a 100V la presión terminará siendo de 115dB.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 28, 2014)

fabybu dijo:


> Estimado miguelus,
> Si llevamos la alimentación de 50V a 100V, la potencia en un clase AB se cuadruplica. Así, la sensación auditiva aumenta 6dB.
> Por ejemplo, si tenemos un amplificador alimentado con 50V, entregando 100W sobre un parlante de 89dB/w/m, la presión sonora en dB sería de 109dB. Si aumentamos la tensión de alimentación a 100V la presión terminará siendo de 115dB.



Perfecto, hemos aumentado la potencia +6dB (109db +6dB = 115dB) o lo que es lo mismo, habremos multiplicado la potencia por cuatro.

Sal   U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Así resolví yo mi problema , a un Fiat-Seat 600 le puse un V8 y le aumenté +6 dB la aceleración y velocidad final.

Eso si , tuve que cambiar batería , reforzar chasis , radiador , suspensión completa , caja de velocidad , ruedas , frenos  y alguna que otra menudencia más . . .


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 28, 2014)

Sabiduria popular I :
"Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona queda" ...
II :
"No le pidas peras al olmo " ...
III: 
"Lo que Natura non da , salamanca non presta" ...


----------



## yeffer46 (Jul 28, 2014)

la verda los primeros comentarios me sirvieron de mucha ayuda pero ya veo que hay gente que se esta pasando de tono y se esta tornando a burla  si todo se supiera nada se consultaría ya veo comentarios salidos de tema que se tornan incómodos

si la verda no serán comentarios de ayuda les ruego no opinar todo mundo tuvo sin inicios 
lo cual no motivo de burla ni chansa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Lee atentamente , las últimas respuestas fueron mayormente para Fabybu , aunque son válidas para todo el mundo.

Aumentar la potencia implica : cambiar el transformador (*muy caro*) , cambiar capacitores de fuente (caro) , cambiar y/o aumentar transistores de salida (regular) , agrandar disipador (*caro*) . . . y luego cambiar parlantes (*muy caro*). Y los resultados podrían ser buenos , mediocres o malos .

Aún el que te contesta con humor , te está ayudando. ¿Capishe?

Por lo cual siempre se recomienda reemplazar el equipo directamente.

Suerte.


----------



## fabybu (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola hola hola!!!
Quise aclarar y la oscurecí .
Leí mal el comentario de miguelus dado que donde decía "vatios" mis ojos leyeron "vatios" y mi cabeza entendió "volts".
Perdón, perdón, es la edad.

Saludos.


----------

